
I made a website about the jacaranda trees of Maui, Hawaii - cookingoils
https://mauijacaranda.com/
======
yannis
Jacaranda trees are possibly the most beautiful trees for residential areas. I
used to leave in South Africa in a street lined with jacarandas. Only
disadvantage streets need to be cleaned often and if the flowers drop on a
parked car they can stain the paint.

~~~
pvaldes
I will give you some alternatives to compare

Rata tree / flame of the North, a real Maui native tree. Metrosideros spp.
(the name is not related with rats, Rata tree means Iron tree)

The Yellow, Pink, Rose and White lapachos, cousins of Jacaranda. Hadroanthus
spp.

Flamboyant, Delonyx regia

Star Apple, Caimito. Chrysophyllum cainito. Golden leaves, purple edible
fruits

------
anc84
OP's history
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=cookingoils](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=cookingoils)
seems like a SEO(?) spammer to me.

------
gHosts
If you want Jacaranda trees galore.....

Try Pretoria or Johannesburg when it is too late to start studying for end of
year exams....

~~~
spookyuser
Wow this is too real.

~~~
gHosts
The Jacky Verandas are still bare... Get your butt behind a desk and start
studying while theres time!

------
WilliamEdward
They have thousands of these in South Africa. Not sure where they came from
but they're non-native there too. They create a big mess.

~~~
jamesrcole
> _Not sure where they came from_

South-central South America, according to Wikipedia [1].

I was wondering where they're from as they're also fairly common in my
hometown of Brisbane, Australia.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacaranda_mimosifolia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacaranda_mimosifolia)

~~~
emmelaich
The canonical Jacaranda town in Australia is Grafton.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=jacaranda+grafton&source=lnm...](https://www.google.com/search?q=jacaranda+grafton&source=lnms&tbm=isch)

~~~
dwd
Having gone to see the cherry blossoms in Japan this year, I was wondering why
we don't celebrate the jacarandas even half as much.

Grafton and a heap of other small towns all have jacaranda festivals and we're
obviously really bad at promoting them.

The Brisbane Council classifying jacarandas as invasive weeds probably doesn't
help either.

------
ggm
Grafton NSW. And Casino. Also heaps in Brisbane. The curse of University of
Queensland students, Jacaranda flowers means exams time. All through the city
and the riverbank.

They send chemical cues and flower en masse but with temperature changes are
also note breathing flowers out of season with leaves, worrisome.

------
hkmurakami
Oh that’s what those trees are! They’re quite beautiful in bloom. Thanks for
your website :)

------
pvaldes
I tortured one of those mexican creatures some years ago. Is a very beautiful,
but frustrating plant able to stand more cold than expected, but decicuous in
this case.

Each plant has its secrets. Have I mentioned that they smell like piss when
dropping the leaves? Yup, Jacaranda trees reek in winter if the area is beyond
their normal distribution and they sense any cold. Die to the ground and then
resprout.

Apart of this, beautifull feathered foliage and even more beautiful flowers in
a big tree with elm-like bark and nice hot-cake shaped fruits.

------
plumeria
Jacaranda trees in bloom are amazing. The whole 12th Ave. between streets 42
and 72 in Sabana Sur, San José, Costa Rica is planted with these trees.

------
groundCode
Nice! I grew up in South Africa surrounded by jacaranda trees. One of the
things I miss now that I live in Europe

------
numanumakid009
Map does not scroll well on mobile

~~~
username444
Home page could also use a, you know, picture of what a jacaranda tree is.

~~~
cookingoils
There's a few here
([https://mauijacaranda.com/places](https://mauijacaranda.com/places)) but ty
for the suggestion :)

------
hoektoe
Was wondering how this came up on HN, then I saw all the South African
comments.

